
Did rookie robinhood trader commit suicide because of bad UI? - bogrollben
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/18/young-trader-dies-by-suicide-after-thinking-he-racked-up-big-losses-on-robinhood.html
======
bogrollben
OP here: Not meaning to be inflammatory by this post, but I can't help
thinking part of the blame for this should be on Robinhood.

